# A sample from my halloween music collection!



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

Cool, can always use music for various areas!


----------



## jbrimaco (Oct 6, 2003)

DeathMask,
This is great. Sets the right kind of mood for a haunt.


----------



## Dazzer (Mar 21, 2007)

Deathmask, 
This is spot on! Loved it. Keep up the good work


----------



## DeathMask (Mar 14, 2005)

Thanks for the comments so far. I have about 2.5GB worth of halloween music to share.


----------



## jbrimaco (Oct 6, 2003)

DeathMask,

If I may be so bold - Start Sharing!  You will have a lot of fiends (or should I say friends) for life!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

That's really cool -


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2007)

*how do you download music to HF*

I would like to know the best way to download music so people here can listen to it too!!
HalloweenHaunt and I would like to know and I know there has to be other member with " Enquiring Minds got to know "?


----------



## DeathMask (Mar 14, 2005)

I will be uploading more music tonight. I only have a 1GB of space on 4Shared to do this with. I'm sorry if I don't have my own server to share out, but I'll do what I can. If someone has another place to upload to for free, it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Blinky The House Elf said:


> I would like to know the best way to download music so people here can listen to it too!!
> HalloweenHaunt and I would like to know and I know there has to be other member with " Enquiring Minds got to know "?


You have to have some kind of web server host to upload it to. There are several such as YouSendit.com, rapidshare, megaupload, etc..


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2007)

Death Mask : We are going to need some sort of rating system, maybe the 10-1 as 1 being the lowest.

I liked your Devils chat I give it 8 thumbs ^


----------

